# LED color for Clipping diodes



## Allthumbs (Mar 29, 2020)

Working on a Parentheses V1 but this question could apply across the board.  This design calls for a Red diode.  I have a clear one.  How much will it matter?  Is red more or less of something over clear, or blue or green?  Or multi colors?

I really want to use what I have on hand but I could steal from other projects


----------



## mywmyw (Mar 29, 2020)

different colors clip differently. best to stick with the color indicated.


----------



## phi1 (Mar 29, 2020)

I agree with above. To elaborate, the clipping sound is determined in part by the forward voltage of the diode. GE diodes have a really low forward voltage (usually less than 0.5v), so they will clip sooner and sound more compressed than typical si diodes (usually between 0.5-1.0v). Leds have higher fv, as seen in this chart. That’s why it’s important to use the right color.


----------



## Allthumbs (Mar 29, 2020)

Great info, thanks.  Does this apply to on/off indicator led's or just clipping led's?  I'm imaging the typical indicator doesn't see and audio signal


----------



## phi1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Right, you don’t really need to think about forward voltage with the indicators. I will say, I always experiment with the indicator LED resistor to decide how bright I want it because for my taste, the 4k7 called out by pedalpcb is too bright for a lot of LEDS.


----------



## Allthumbs (Mar 29, 2020)

thank you


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 29, 2020)

I tried orange LEDs in one of those Mini Muffin boards, sounded awesome!


----------



## AngelRiot (Aug 6, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I tried orange LEDs in one of those Mini Muffin boards, sounded awesome!


So instead of the 1n34a diodes you used 3mm LEDs? If so I have to try that out, sounds killer


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 6, 2020)

AngelRiot said:


> So instead of the 1n34a diodes you used 3mm LEDs? If so I have to try that out, sounds killer



Yep!


----------



## AngelRiot (Aug 13, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Yep!


So I tried it out and it sounds incredible BUT it is incredibly noisy. It makes this constant popping sound when engaged like every 2 seconds)


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 13, 2020)

That’s bizarre! Maybe start a troubleshooting thread with some pictures. That hasn’t occurred in any of my builds. Might need to up the 1M resistors to 2m2 as is standard in a turbo rat but I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 13, 2020)

Err...you’re talking about the mini muffin aren’t you? Haha


----------



## AngelRiot (Aug 13, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Err...you’re talking about the mini muffin aren’t you? Haha


Absolutely lmao


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 13, 2020)

Haha got confused by reading the older bits of the thread. Make a troubleshooting thread, we’ll get it sorted.


----------



## ADAOCE (Aug 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I tried orange LEDs in one of those Mini Muffin boards, sounded awesome!



Any chance we can get a quick sound clip? Thinking about doing this.


----------

